# New 260Fl On The Road



## D's outback (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got back from our 1st adventure with our new 260FL! What a great way to camp. We are empty nesters with our 3 boys out on their own!! Oh Joy!!! Pulling with a 2010 chevy LtZ HD package. Went down to Williamsburg VA for Christmas. Very nice and the heater kept us toasty. Can't wait for spring camping season and a week in Maine! Graduated from a pop up to this outback.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice looking Outback! You're so lucky you got to camp in it already. My wife and I bought our new and second Outback in late October, then winter decided to come early in northern Indiana and hasn't went away. So out first camping experience in the new 301BQ will have to wait until spring. Welcome to Outbackers and continue to enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you have some inside pics?


----------



## D's outback (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I do say that camping with grand kids is something we are looking forwards to. We will get in some single camping before the little ones are running around because we think are boys are not planning for the young ones just yet. Here is a pic of the inside. I did not take inside pics but will do so during our spring adventure. Pic is our 1 st breakfast.


----------

